# O.K. I need a better respirator please



## driftweed

I have been using the home delot respirators when spraying latex (90% of my work). But it's time to upgrade. 

I tried search function to no avail. So what are you guys using for the nasty stuff like shellac & oils?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

All respirators essentially do the same thing with organic filters. Or are you referring to the N95 dust/mist? I like the Survivair/Sperian? Silicon masks for respirator, 3M with the breather hole for dust masks.


----------



## driftweed

not dust, fumes.

Looks like my son will be doing alot of work for me, & i worry about safety. I don't want him having headaches, nausea from playing with oils & shellacs.

The dual cartridge one from depot with fine filters works good for latex.

Do I need to consider SCBA'S (self contained breathing apparatus)?


----------



## Gough

driftweed said:


> I have been using the home delot respirators when spraying latex (90% of my work). But it's time to upgrade.
> 
> I tried search function to no avail. So what are you guys using for the nasty stuff like shellac & oils?


We use mostly half-face respirators from either 3M or North. For really nasty materials or situations, I have a full-face unit with peel-away faceplate covers.

We also keep a range of cartridge types on hand: mostly P100s, organic vapor, and the paint per-filters. One tip we learned is that some of the retreads at SW don't know the difference between a box of cartridges and a case. I think I'll have enough filters for my grandchildren....


----------



## MikeCalifornia

A full face would be nice for the solvent base stuff. They irritate the eyes, more so than latex. But like Gough said, you have to have peel aways for the facemask, but the glass is replaceable. The nice thing about 3M masks is all the parts are available, less so for the others. A full face should run $200-250.


----------



## Gough

MikeCalifornia said:


> A full face would be nice for the solvent base stuff. They irritate the eyes, more so than latex. But like Gough said, you have to have peel aways for the facemask, but the glass is replaceable. The nice thing about 3M masks is all the parts are available, less so for the others. A full face should run $200-250.


I also had to get the eyeglass kit and lenses to fit, another $150+. I couldn't work without the glasses, I have a fairly severe case of CSS.


----------



## Gough

driftweed said:


> not dust, fumes.
> 
> Looks like my son will be doing alot of work for me, & i worry about safety. I don't want him having headaches, nausea from playing with oils & shellacs.
> 
> The dual cartridge one from depot with fine filters works good for latex.
> 
> Do I need to consider SCBA'S (self contained breathing apparatus)?


I got one of the 3M/Racal PAPRs when they first came out and I was never happy with it. If I needed heavy-duty protection these days, I think I'd go with a supplied-air system (with a hose and oil-less compressor), rather than an SCBA.


----------



## daArch

Are filters REALLY effective with fumes/vapors ? How do you know when they need changing?


Back when the earth was flat, the reason I went with supplied air was the ineffectiveness of a filter respirator for fumes/vapors.

Another good reason for supplied air is facial hair.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Are filters REALLY effective with fumes/vapors ? How do you know when they need changing?
> 
> 
> Back when the earth was flat, the reason I went with supplied air was the ineffectiveness of a filter respirator for fumes/vapors.
> 
> Another good reason for supplied air is facial hair.


As crude as it is, I've always gone with the sniff test. If I can smell the product, the cartridges need changing.


----------



## ridesarize

daArch said:


> Are filters REALLY effective with fumes/vapors ? How do you know when they need changing?
> 
> 
> Back when the earth was flat, the reason I went with supplied air was the ineffectiveness of a filter respirator for fumes/vapors.
> 
> Another good reason for supplied air is facial hair.


I'm glad to see concerns about respirator safety come up because it is a huge issue, bigger than some people realize, even when working part time in this profession or building too.

Toxic vapors in the air is an obvious dilemma but some people don't know how bad the short and long term effects are. Most know to wear resps for oils and stinky stuff but water based vapors are terrible for us too. Also sanding primers and filler in mill-packs people usually might wear a paper particle mask but don't know how many billions of toxic particles are getting stuck in their lungs after an 8 hour day. Water based vapor barriers, primers, topcoats and fillers contain crystalline silica which is known to cause cancer, birth defect or reproductive harm, and major lung damage. 
We need to wear a half mask at least for a better seal, but still some need to learn about the use of those too. 
Cartridges once opened start absorbing toxins and air, but can only absorb so fast, so they can be overwhelmed if you don't have ventilation to area, even with full face mask on. Lacquers and shellacs just eat up cartridges.
Also the common cartridge found in stores is the 3m 6001 series which work for oils lacquers and more but is not the best. The 6006 line is better for the hot stuff though, I found them to be much better. 
When done for the day put the cartridges in a sealed can so they can be re-used effectively.


----------



## Workaholic

I use 3m half face masks.


----------



## Wolfgang

When you buy replacement canisters you need to read what they are effective for. There isn't a "one canister for everything". I've found that some of the pesticide canisters work the best for shellacs and lacquers. Be sure to change out the pre-filter pads also. Some oil jobs I'd go through half a dozen pre-filters and two sets of canisters.


----------



## Gough

Wolfgang said:


> When you buy replacement canisters you need to read what they are effective for. There isn't a "one canister for everything". I've found that some of the pesticide canisters work the best for shellacs and lacquers. Be sure to change out the pre-filter pads also. Some oil jobs I'd go through half a dozen pre-filters and two sets of canisters.


This is especially true for things like strippers (MeCl-based ones) or some of the solvent-based floor finishes or other coatings with formaldehyde.


----------



## Bender

Gough said:


> As crude as it is, I've always gone with the sniff test. If I can smell the product, the cartridges need changing.


I use the wee people/purple dragon test.
Seeing wee people climb all over the furniture is ok but I tap out at the sight of purple dragons.


----------



## Hines Painting

I bought a 3M 6900 DIN Full Face Respirator this year and have been pretty happy with it. Doesn't fog up, has hook ups for supplied oxygen if I ever need to get that. And can buy stick on lens covers so once the paint is built up enough I can just change it out.


----------

